# Sarsilmaz



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I guess there is no way in hell that I can get any one of these pistols here. right? or can someone know how I can? Not a clone

http://www.exportbureau.com/website.html?u=14020&url=www.sarsilmaz.com

Cheers


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You will have to find out if some outfit imports them. I never heard of them myself.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

sas mayhem,

On another forum (can't remembefr which) a chap said Academy Sports was importing a Sarsilmaz pistol. He was not clear which pistol it was.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

tekarra said:


> sas mayhem,
> 
> On another forum (can't remembefr which) a chap said Academy Sports was importing a Sarsilmaz pistol. He was not clear which pistol it was.


Thanks I found it, I sent an E to Academy to verify this.

cheers


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks to me like a Turkish EAA Witness Clone. 

I wouldn't buy anything from that country.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Revolver said:


> Looks to me like a Turkish EAA Witness Clone.
> 
> I wouldn't buy anything from that country.


????? Elaborate

I just got this e mail from Acadamy Sports



> Thank you for contacting Academy Sports + Outdoors. This is correct. We are carrying the Hancer 9mm for $399.99 and the Kama 9mm for $429.99 (Selections vary by store).
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Revolver, as far as not buying anything made in Turkey, what do you know that I don't know? A buddy of mine is looking for an inexpensive pistol, and I was going to recommend he check the Stoeger Couger 8000. They took over from Berreta, using the same machinery. The guns only reatail at $370.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

The K2 and the .45 look real nice. We don't have the Academy here in NC.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

There doesn't look like there is too much difference between that one you want and a EAA witness polymer compact. Main difs that I can see are the slide and the grip is shorter and different checkering on the EAA version. But if you could manage to settle for a clone that is a nice looking gun too. Though the Sarsilmaz is very sharp looking.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

Turkey has a long history of producing fine firearms. Some better than others. The Sarsilmaz is an excellent TURKISH rendition of the CZ platform. A platform which Tanfoglio also copied. I seem to recall that the Tanfoglio is now imported as the Witness. Armalite now imports the AR-24 which is made for Armalite by Sarsilmaz. Very similar designs (because they WORK) from very different gun companies.

My Sarsilmaz KAMA is a super shooter, on a par with all three of my CZs.

BTW, I'm also interested in the Couger 8000. Any feedback on this one?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have the Stoeger Cougar 8000. Best value out there for a 9mm. Beretta machinery, parts, etc. shipped to Turkey. Same as a Beretta Cougar. Less than $400! Shoots and looks great.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

The Cougar is a fine gun, as far as these schmuzenheizensmurfers...i would have to handle one and shoot it before I could comment, but I agree they do look a LOT like other pistols that I am not a big fan of, as mentioned above.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

I have good sized hands, but relatively short fingers so the Government model 1911 in .45 has always been my favorite pistol. It just 'fits' my hand beautifully. That being said, there are some single stack and some double stack firearms that I enjoy shooting. Because of my hands, I do NOT care for the Beretta 9mm as used by the armed forces now. Due to scar tissue on my hands, the 'plastic' guns do not fit well when I hold them. I just do not care for the Glocks, despite knowing they are fantastic weapons. They slide around in my hands no matter how tightly I hold them.

CZs are a favorite of mine, as are Taurus, Bersa and the Sarsilmaz.


----------

